# scraper



## devonwoody (3 Sep 2009)

couldn't be delayed to sharpen up the scraper so I used a Stanley knife blade between my fingers ( the larger triangle type) it worked a treat.


----------



## Calpol (3 Sep 2009)

I've done that before, bit stingy on the fingers though... :lol:

The edge of a steel rule works too although obviously don't overbend it :?


----------

